# Nissan GTR crashed into the water!



## thebigman (May 22, 2011)

Nissan GTR crashed into the water! - YouTube

oh some crash that must of been


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

It doesn't float well then?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

:repost:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

That clips been on here at least twice already mate.


----------

